#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  假設有同性的獸人說他愛你...

## Silver．Tain

如題

假設真有同性別的獸人說他深深愛著你...你會...

A:裝做不知道
B:我對同性沒有興趣...即使獸人也是一樣
C:我們當好朋友吧...
D:逃啊...
E:你敢碰我就殺了你
F:試著跟他交往吧

我會選C

----------


## 阿翔

E:你敢碰我就殺了你…

當然只是嚇一嚇他，
翔對同性沒興趣，
但是用太溫和的方法又擔心他會誤會，
所以…
乾脆一點吧。

----------


## 迷思

C:我們當好朋友吧...

用不著太嚴肅啊。
我到覺得這是個很有趣的事呢(不過後續可能很麻煩)，
不過如果不小心處理，那會蠻糟的。
嗯?他被婉拒可能會過度憂鬱之類之類。

----------


## 許狼中將

中將選C我們當好朋友吧... ！
同性戀多多少少會引起不必要的異樣眼光！中將認為即使是獸人的世界，也不一定會所有的人都接受！應此中將認為當好朋友就好！不要跨越那一道友情與愛情的界線！

----------


## 柯魯

我們當好朋友吧

雖然我對同性沒有興趣
能多一個喜歡獸的朋友也不錯ㄚ

----------


## Alexander

C:我們當好朋友吧... ！
我對同性沒興趣.
只要不要對我做出過於$#%的動作都可以.

----------


## 北極狼

C:我們當好朋友吧... 

我對同性沒有興趣...不過多一個朋友也沒關係，

就對他說你都不認識我，不如我們先當好朋友吧... 

等到他忘記深深愛著我...囧

----------


## 銀嶽 影瞳

興趣問題?(思
其實真正的重點是題目本來就怪怪的...(遭拖
其實感情的問題本來就因人而異...
不過如果是我還是選C(吧?
基本上，
雙方深厚的感情才是穩健的基礎呀!(噴茶
其實小獸比較在意的，
是對於週遭人們的眼光的看法如何...
離題了，
下次自己再來發起相關的問題好了。(逃

----------


## 月下白狐

C:我們當好朋友吧... 
F:試著跟他交往吧 
 :狐狸心跳:  希望對方獸人種族是自己所喜歡的

----------


## 小劍

在下應該會選C吧！
因為要和同性交往還是需要一定的勇氣吧！
不過如果到最後熟了，也就可能選F了吧！

----------


## Joe|Chan

E:你敢碰我就殺了你(溫柔)

我會在送他一盆冰水
在問他你睡醒了沒 :狐狸裝鬼:

----------


## 神原明野

先作好朋友吧˙˙

相處久了再對他表達感覺其實也不壞

雖然明野我在現實也跟獸圈中一樣很沒矜持[噴


不過我這個人可是很有原則的[鼻氣

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

我覺得做好友會比較好
如果同性的獸人跟我說：我愛你 太概先逃到遠處吧

----------


## 可拉

還是先當朋友吧

不過如果有機會發展成XX也是很好的(自爆)

同性戀是不排斥啦

不過也看有沒有感覺

不能因為它是獸人就有特權阿(想到一些很糟糕的畫面O O")

有個這樣的朋友很好阿!!

抱起來一定很舒服~

----------


## 超級米格魯

抱起來說吃我阿.. 不是啦!

我會選A..

雖然好像頗不負責任+非常裝傻
但是呢!現在的我肯定選A
我說不管是不是獸人 我只要現備說到的話
就肯定都是 呵呵 蛤?就對呀天氣很好(颱風中...)
一定會想辦法轉掉, 當然如果一直問的話
結果大概就是我們當朋友吧
簡單來說呢~因為我就不會想,愛情這東西太複雜了!
朋友還比較好啦><! 當然事件發生就是給他盡量主動友善
不然還是怕說會變疏離 那才討厭=w=
再更簡單來說 現階段答案就是醬 以後又不一樣 噗

----------


## 蒼心

我選C....

雖然我是...(羞~)(遭巴)不過還是不能太隨便~!

(雖然我是個很"隨和"的獸~)

不過,這種事本來就就沒辦法斷定的太早吧XD

(除非是我暗戀的人~XDDDDDDDD)

----------


## 時雨秋幻

C→F +1

感覺只是在問性向˙　˙
雖然也是BL
不過還是看情況占多數吧˙　˙？

----------


## sanyo

先選C，過段時間看看再選F

選C，因為朋友都還沒到這個等級就要開外掛跳級？如果沒有一定的認識的話感覺一定不會好，雖然我對BL有一定程度臆想但是我還是不可以那么隨便，原則問題

----------


## TiGeRWooDs

這個嘛~~顯然要看情況咯...還是選擇C項吧=~=  反正多一個朋友很好啦  只要不誤解就好了乜

----------


## 戌天沃牙

當好朋友吧~~XD
除非有感覺 不然不輕舉妄動!(炸)
說太嚴肅感覺傷和氣阿~~
而且有朋友才好阿~~呵呵XD

----------


## 劍痞

「是說已經『相處過一段時間』還是『突然』呢……
「可能兩者的情況就不同了吧。」（思）

「跟一位素昧平生的獸人直接交往很難吧？」（汗）
「一見鍾情也不是這樣──」

「不過如果是劍的話，『你愛劍，劍當然也愛你』……這樣？」（思）

----------


## 克萊西恩

唔...我會跟他說我不是同性戀吧?
最理想的情況當然是女獸迷和我說這句話 (白日夢中
男的話..雖然不會說像逃走那樣, 但這種事情還是要講清楚
(我是那種立刻就認真的個性...)

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

E:你敢碰我就殺了你
堅決選E
如果女獸人一邊用深情款款的眼神看著我
一邊還用手輕輕的撫摸我的臉的
甚至用力的抱緊我
那畫面我不能接受阿>口<
如果是男狼人...(幻想中沒空打啦)

----------


## 柴克

C+F 再除於2...(啥啊?XD~)

如果是獸人了話我可能都來者不拒吧
沒有抵抗力啊~~~=W=
但倒也不是說就一口氣接受啦,
可能還是先做個朋友,但感情成分上也許會稍微高個兩三點吧?(點?)

----------


## 拉魯

我會選擇C

我相信一定可以當好朋友的

沒為什麼 但是我覺得可以當好朋友

----------


## andy96108

我選C跟F，先做朋友應該會比較好吧XD

----------


## 雪之龍

我會選擇:
B:我對同性沒有興趣...即使獸人也是一樣 
如果還是太過分的話就選...
E你敢碰我就殺了你 
可是要先殺的了他/她在說...

----------


## 逍月

C或F吧？XD

當然如果到F是因為對方是獸人，而且是瘦小、很萌的那種才能接受～～XD

不過，我一定要是攻啦！
好吧...我也不算是同性戀，但是因為是可愛的獸，是可以接受～～（燦笑）

----------


## 天

C:我們當好朋友吧... 
當朋友比較好~

----------


## Net.狼

看有沒有好感啊
如果沒感覺當然是C

如果有好感就是F...

這問題太籠統~


不過現在有老婆了不可以採野花(噴)

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

E:你敢碰我就殺了你

抱歉~ 小狐可沒有這方面的興趣咧

要是有傢伙深情款款的說愛小狐的話,

小狐絕對會推開她然後大吼「你敢碰我就殺了你」！(是男的話便看當時情況了>W<)

{謎: 其實內心是在吼「你敢壓我就殺了你」...}

((謎之音被滅...

----------


## 花花

我會選C或F吧 
如果是一見面就說這種話的話
一定是C
但如果跟他相處一段日子的話，
可能會受他影響選F吧~

----------


## 連

本獸對同性戀是不排斥啦
但如果是第一次見面就突然向我告白的話還是會嚇到的說
所以先選C當朋友，以後有好感的時候再選F吧


但如果是相處了一段時間的而且自己也有好感的獸的話...(-_,-哼哼
肯定是選F啦

----------


## Rise

呢...
我會選 C 和 F
如果是自己喜歡的類型就選 F 啊 XD
不是的話,就做好朋友 ~ 呵呵

----------


## 若葉

恩...上面的選項 沒有我要的答案~~那我可不可以選其他?

我覺得，愛情不分性別，看感覺
搭的上線，就是可以變成愛情。

如果我很自私的直接拒絕或是接受，之後一定會造成傷害。

所以我選....給我點時間吧。


感情這東西，你搭不上線就沒有意義，即使是想要別人依偎的心情濃烈，抱著你的都不是自己真的愛的人，那什麼意義都沒有了。

好啦= =講太多，總之答案就那個了。

----------


## 藍颯斯

ｃ＝＞ｆ

其實　要看狀況的（？

比如說　什麼種類的呀～

不過一切的前提也是要先從朋友開始當起吧？

----------


## 極地尋找

A:裝做不知道 

傻傻呆呆的我

在這個時候相信都不會馬上有什麼"好"答案吧...?

一方面不想傷到對方,別一方面又因為他/她是"獸人"
毛毛感大愛!!
或許會有新進展?
所以還是先裝做不知道/沒聽見會比較好(?)吧~

----------


## Ghostalker

F
雖然同性戀當然會引起許多異樣眼光
但是“正確的路要光明的走”的蘇聯精神在這方面也生效
如果別人用異樣的眼神對待我，那我會用更大的熱情投入，而且會想：“你們不爽？那就郁悶死你們！反正我沒有做錯事！”

革命是勝利，冷戰是光榮
確定感情、堅持下去，就能和克裏姆林之星一樣閃耀！（炸

----------


## STAEDTLER

選F   :jcdragon-bad:  

畢竟同性戀又沒犯法也沒做錯
只是因為異性戀佔了大多數獸/人，結果同性戀跟雙性戀就被視為異類
所以嚕


.

    其實S已經有喜歡的人啦 >///<

----------


## lan

我選C!我討厭同性戀!!~就算是

獸人也一樣!!~不如來當好朋友

唄!~反正也可以在一起呀!!~

----------


## 獠也

嗯........
C:我們當好朋友吧... (拍肩...)
走!!!
我們打怪去!!!(又是這句話阿...)

----------


## 神無

> 文章內容過少不充實
> 請以右上角「編輯」功能增添內文
> 
> 版務總管 阿翔


先選C吧   等熟了以後再考慮要不要變成F

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

C:我們當好朋友吧... 
這應該是阿沃的第一直覺反應...
再說....由朋友進展到情人   也不錯阿  喔呵呵~(!?


F:試著跟他交往吧 
這....阿沃不是非常贊成   但也不反對
因為..公的不一定要喜歡母的

阿沃也是可能會從C進展到F吧......(不會拒絕阿阿阿阿阿(吶喊)

----------


## 洛思緹

敝獸也是選C~

對他有好感，再考慮F

但是對方的種族是自己喜歡的，那該怎麼辦啊////w////

試著C與F的組合

----------


## 嵐霖

選C
我們當朋友吧!

我是不介意和同性戀在一起，
反正大家都是獸/人嗎XD
只要不要做不該做的事情...
那大家當朋友是不成問題的XD

但如果那種強硬派的話...
轉移陣地至E吧!!

----------


## 夢．碎

一般來說會選A~
先裝傻看情況~
(要先確定真確性...我的戒心是很大的說)

若是很很要好的話(加上是喜歡的種族~)
應該會選F...

如果對他不感興趣(情人方面的說~)
就是C了~

----------


## 寒燒

小弟選擇C

先認識一段時間，之後再看自己與對方的情況決定要不要作正式交往。如果不能接受對方交往請求或告白，小弟認為一口拒絕的手段過於冷漠；即使是不能用情場的愛情來回應對方，也希望能作個好朋友，給對方一個被接納和關愛的空間

----------


## 月下蒼

現在這種情況已經不稀奇了吶...
連出櫃的都有阿=  =

如果感覺對的話就乾脆在一起吧
不對的話我就選E了
= 3 =

----------


## Silver．Tain

這好像是幾年前的帖子了吧@@?

不過說實在的現在回頭來看才發現啊
當初發篇的時候我還沒想過自己的性向呢...

所以只是做個單純的問題

但是現在回來問自己的話...

如果那名同性的獸人是我的寶貝~
我一定當場選F吧>口<~
((寶貝~~我也愛你~~

----------


## 咩

其實不一定啦，要看他是個怎麼樣的人，如果他老是喜歡黏在身邊，

然後講些很甜言蜜語的話，可是我又不是他伴侶，那我就會覺得很反感，

希望她離我遠一點。國中的時候就有一個A男同學常常說B男同學好帥，

B男同學好聰明，B男同學好棒，害大家差點拿刀砍死他。


如果她沒有特別去表現出來的話，那我應該就會選C我們當好朋友吧，

畢竟我很喜歡獸人，有機會接近他們幹嘛要放棄這個機會XD。

----------


## 藍焰

C:我們當好朋友吧... 

勒~不好意思我不接受同性，不過當朋友可以，但請不要在我睡著時對我做出任何『事』
我雖然喜歡看這類的東西，但我不接受發生在我身上的

----------


## 路過的狗

呵呵~當然是選F啦

能跟獸人交往~是我夢寐以求的呢

XD

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

嗯...母的獸人啊 不錯很新鮮(?

公的獸人啊 也OK滴>/////<!!

獸人的話我對性別的好惡不明顯

比較明顯的反映在人類上


女人......好啊我們交往吧(心)定下龍魂使的契約(樂


男人......嘎嚕嚕嚕嚕(警告聲)(鉈刀準備中 暮蟬鳴泣時(喂


敢摸我一下就馬上把你剁成肉醬啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊!!!!!



(出現身體被打碎中的上下彈跳的手 暮蟬經典畫面)


(自重啊)

----------


## 大神狼兒

基本上都會先選C做朋友觀察情況...

日久生情的話...

那到時候在考慮F也不急吧...？

----------


## 幻影殺手

大概先認識一陣子

至於交往.....私底下看看

----------


## 希諾道

C:我們當好朋友吧... +1

唔...我對愛情一點興趣也沒有..更別說是否是同性吧....
嗯嗯~當好朋友也不錯吧.......
何況要對方直接放下這戀情根本就是很痛苦的事, 給對方時間慢慢接受就好...
但一定會表明, 我對愛情零興趣, 更會表明若有過份的行為發生時, 一定會絕交這樣......

----------


## 大漠之狼

E:你敢碰我就殺了你 

朋友先當啦!
不過如果個性不合就...另當別論。

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

雖然本身很喜歡獸人
但是真的到那個時候
還是會選C
當個好朋友就好了
直接逃或直接拒絕可能會傷了他的心
裝作不知道的話他會再另外找時間說(只是暫時避開這個話題而已)
試著交往.....就甭說了，不可能機率100%
所以.....當好朋友就好了^  ^

----------


## 亞格雷特

當然是F~C~
當個朋友就好了
大家你好我好的
如果真的交往
可能連現在的關係都維持不住

----------


## 尊o葆葆

我選的是C
我們當好朋友吧
我比較喜歡交朋友
當男女朋友我實在沒信心  :Crying or Very sad:  
當朋友我比較有信心^_^

----------


## 榭之沙

C:我們當好朋友吧...  
F:試著跟他交往吧

自己也算半個同性戀（？）所以……
如果是喜歡對方對方也喜歡我的話會滿開心啦。

----------


## 狩影

E:你敢碰我就殺了你 

雖然對這沒啥意見
但發生在自己身上就不可接受

----------


## 呆瓜犬

『  B:我對同性沒有興趣...即使獸人也是一樣 
      C:我們當好朋友吧... 
E:你敢碰我就殺了你』

這三個吧....（汗

同性絕對沒有錯，但是我不太能接受，抱歉。（什

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

冰狼會選擇這個 -> A:裝做不知道

本狼不想失去一個朋友

但是，這時在是難以接受的事情
只能選擇避開了。

能轉移話題就轉移話題
總之 100%裝傻就對了

----------


## 引擎EnGine

*C*

我100%支持同性戀的存在，但我確信自己是異性戀，所以抱歉囉！

----------


## 雷澤龍也

C:我們當好朋友吧...
剛開始會當朋友啦~雖然我是雙性戀(雖然我還是比較喜歡異性 但我扔會堅持自己的主見~

E:你敢碰我就殺了你
但如果他碰到我底線的話 我會給牠好看

----------


## 夏寶

我會送他回家讓他睡飽了
在出來一起玩....
 :jcdragon-tea:

----------


## 狐姬

看來還是C吧……就算是獸可是女的和女的一起我還是不行啊……
如果我是男的還會考慮一下……女的就算了吧……我們來當腐友吧……

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

E:你敢碰我就殺了你 

嘖... 不是帥哥又不是正太又不是美女... 
如果是的話我還能考慮..

這個得看情況
得看自已對那孩子的感覺啦~
性別是天生的, 但什麼同性不行異性可以的觀念都是人類社會的觀念啊
我喜歡的就是喜歡, 我想要的就是想要
反正就這樣

----------


## 銀狼嘯月

F:試著跟他交往吧 
絕對絕對是這個!!!
原因的話
那講一千萬字都講不完啊!!!
最重要的一點
他是同性啊~~(異性的話就...
看出來了嘛?
有種自己最近在網路上月來越奔放的感覺
忍太久了?
另一個很重要的是他是獸~~~~~
呀嗚~~~~~

----------


## 雪

E:你敢碰我就殺了你
我喜歡殺^^--'
我對這個沒興趣  :jcdragon-idle:  ,他敢碰我一定找死了(秒殺)

----------


## 極東馴龍者

C:我們當好朋友吧... 

其他答案我做不到= =

除了(A   :Smile:

----------


## 奇比斯克

C:我們當好朋友吧... 
奇比我呢^^ 先從朋友開始吧 也很樂意跟他互動 即使是獸人也會跟他玩



另一個留後路 D:逃啊... 
如果他真的太超過 電話一直call的騷擾 而且又不尊重我的話
不好意思 逃呀~~ <<(此龍不會用暴力

----------


## 橘狼

我會先問他是不是認真的愛我；想盡辦法弄清楚，他是不是只是想找個人作伴，一段時間後又要換下一個人。
雖然說，假如對方是真心的愛我，我這麼做將會傷他的心。
但是他要是還沒弄清我這匹狼的個性，就急著說愛我，是他活該。信任感是需要靠長時間來建立的，一開始時就受挫，是難免的。
我不會只因對方和我的性別相同，就拒絕與他交往；老實說愛一個人，有時會愛到忘記自己原本的性別。

然後，我選擇F。在更近一步的了解彼此、滿意彼此或體諒彼此後......我想自己也沒有決定什麼性向；那就愛下去吧。

----------


## Evan

我會選C
跟他講說:對不起 我有喜歡的對象了
謝謝你的邀約  不過 我們還是可以當朋友

大概就這樣吧 =W=

----------


## 煙熊

呃~我是選F

會不會很奇怪阿?

不過希望是我喜歡的種族啦(扶額)

----------


## 沙利葉

先當朋友吧？！
之後如果也有好感再說吧～～
呵呵～～
其實我不排斥同性戀阿～～～
因為我是雙＜掩面＞
嗯嗯　　我們要尊重不同性向的人！！！
離題了
總之先當朋友吧！！

----------


## 戀風

我也是選C
雖然不能當戀人  但我們可以做朋友

如果真的要交往的話
等我對異性死心吧

----------


## Veritas

如果是我喜歡的那型(溫柔點的)
而且也挺瞭解彼此
F吧!
直接摟住他
說"性別與種族是無法阻止我們的愛的!"
能躺在柔順毛茸茸的男生懷裡也不錯啊!!
一起在溫柔鄉裡打滾
搔搔他毛茸茸的側臉
p.s.我對獸.獸人 可說是完全的雙性戀

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

那當然~是~
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
錯...先給我抱抱看~
不好抱就C
好抱就F

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼會看情況有三種選擇：狼人為F，其他種族為C，獅子則為E。

狼人當然是F囉！！！  :lupe_laugh:  本狼非常樂意呢！！！(某狼  :lupe_omg:  ：同性戀傾向徹底曝光！！！)其他種族的話就先交朋友吧，看情況再看看要不要進展到F。獅子為什麼是E呢？因為受到霍安影響的緣故。(他太強了，本狼絕對承受不住；況且，本狼可不想讓陽氣被殭『獅』消耗殆盡！！！  :em_jackalangry:  )

----------


## 夜星

如題 

假設真有同性別的獸人說他深深愛著你...你會... 

A:裝做不知道 
B:我對同性沒有興趣...即使獸人也是一樣 
C:我們當好朋友吧... 
D:逃啊... 
E:你敢碰我就殺了你 
F:試著跟他交往吧 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
不是選D就是選E
獸人...........................................
說不定是跟我前方的空氣說
哈....哈哈.......哈哈哈.............哈哈哈哈哈......(精神崩潰)  :onion_05:

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

在沒說明之前是～
A:裝做不知道 
在說明之後是～
C:我們當好朋友吧... 
一直不放棄是～
D:逃啊... 
窮追不捨是～
E:你敢碰我就殺了你

----------


## 默虎

我先選C

如果還不錯的話......

來F吧  ?

本人是不大在意的   -/-

----------


## 狼尹

如果抱起來很舒服就選C
如果要到F還是需要有感覺
不能說用那萌死狼的耳朵就能擄獲我的心~

或許會給狼一點特權XD

----------


## 月圓之狼

假設真有同性別的獸人說他深深愛著你...你會... 

A:裝做不知道 
B:我對同性沒有興趣...即使獸人也是一樣 
C:我們當好朋友吧... 
D:逃啊... 
E:你敢碰我就殺了你 
F:試著跟他交往吧 
我...先看看他再說吧...

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

...........
F...
別問了XD!(炸!

也要先看看對方長的多好~~看~~

帥哥我可以接受，長久相處下來或許也不錯(驚!!)

至於不好看的話，看看內涵吧XD!

琴棋書畫兼具我也可以哈哈!

拒絕別人的好意也不好吧~(??)

既然他都像我告白了~

我也不好意去拒絕阿

----------


## 隱牙

我應該會先選C吧

隱牙我對自己的性向還在懷疑中  :狐狸冷汗:  

有感覺的話應該會慢慢邁向F吧  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## arthur90841

C:我們當好朋友吧...
 F:試著跟他交往吧
會先看是不是我喜歡的類型
再來看看

----------


## 狼の寂

咱會選C呦~!
當然，咱並不會特別覺得怎樣，咱還是會跟牠保持原來的互動，就算是親密的行為，咱也一樣接受~www

其實咱不會排斥同為獸的同性戀耶!
咱認為只要順其自然就好~
(但是咱極度的排斥人類的男同志呀!O口O|||

大概只要是獸就沒關係吧~!

(照樣跟對方蹭蹭抱抱舔舔咬咬 XDD
咱最近似乎對於同性的獸(尤其是狼&狼人)漸漸的產生好感了呢!XDD

----------


## 陸合巡

小陸會選F~ :jcdragon-shy: 不過如果他的個性很差勁那小陸就要考慮了OAO... :jcdragon-tired:

----------


## 小藍龍

我選C我們當好朋友吧~
然後當我們熟了之後…嘿嘿(踹飛
變成F~



如果***我會被壓(眾獸:踹死你!!踹踹!!!

----------


## Bior

我會有兩種選擇（虎族優先 :jcdragon-hug: ）
A:裝做不知道（先觀察）>C:我們當好朋友吧...>F:試著跟他交往吧 :jcdragon-pounce: 
A:裝做不知道（先觀察）>E:你敢碰我就殺了你

----------


## LK阿毛

我會選 c 歐


人生嗎 ... 甚麼事有可能都會發生

----------


## 幻影魔狼

很多時候都是從朋友開始
要是雙方真的是有那份情在的 .. 變成 F 的結局也不難說

不可能裝不知道 越裝只會越在意

但我都普遍喜歡 F 那個 www ( 踹

----------


## 白拓

本狼基本上還是深受母狼吸引耶
要是有公狼對我告白的話......
本狼要看他是哪種性格再做定奪
如果是溫和靦腆的草食狼(？)，我會試著跟他當好朋友
但如果是激進狂熱的霸王硬上弓狼(？)......
哈哈哈本狼當然......快逃啊！！！

----------


## 盎兹洛·冥一

嗯，有
并且已经有老公了。

----------


## 凔藍

C:我們當好朋友吧...
F:試著跟他交往吧

敝龍會先和他相處幾個禮拜
再到C選項
如果雙方的感覺都不錯就可以在晉階了~哈哈(被打

----------


## 極風

我想我應該會先選C吧
先當好朋友看看
如果感覺好的話就會選F
感覺不好的話不是D就是E吧…

----------


## 月光銀牙

同性喔......
c  或  f  吧.....
不反對同性(畢竟人家喜歡啥...應該沒人管的著吧.....)

----------


## 幻影魔狼

同性嗎
要是大家真的是有感覺也許會是F啊
不過
我覺得大家還是先從C的開始吧vvvv

----------


## 仴小維仴

如果有獸跟我告白的話...
就先 C:我們當好朋友吧
不然直接 F:試著跟他交往吧 的話
可能會因為個性上不合，
直接分手，
(雖然我想直接交往-3-)

----------

